# 2 x 3 trailer tounge, how long to go



## Fishinjboy (May 25, 2012)

Rebuilding a 1972 Hosclaw small tilt trailer. In taking apart, found it has slight bend in trailer tongue. tongue is currently 2 x 3 inch and 6 foot 6 inches long and plenty rusty inside. Would like to change this out for an 8 foot 2 x 3 tongue. Would going an extra 1 foot 6 inches be too long of a change, or should I be OK? Overall current trailer length is 15 feet. Post desired change trailer length would be 16 feet 6 inches.

Will be using to haul 1432 jon boat. Thank you for opinions.


----------



## earl60446 (May 25, 2012)

So you are replacing an old rusty tongue and extending it foot and a half. Not gonna be any problem, probably pull nicer when done and easier to back up too. I would not trust that old rusty tongue either.
Tim


----------



## bassboy1 (May 26, 2012)

In my eyes, longer is better, unless it has to fit in a garage. On a shallow ramp, the extra length is indispensable, and it also helps when you need to open the tailgate with the boat hooked up.

I don't know what thickness the original tongue is, but I'd be comfortable even up to 10' with 2 x 3 x 11 gauge.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 26, 2012)

bassboy1 said:


> In my eyes, longer is better, unless it has to fit in a garage. On a shallow ramp, the extra length is indispensable, and it also helps when you need to open the tailgate with the boat hooked up.
> 
> I don't know what thickness the original tongue is, but I'd be comfortable even up to 10' with 2 x 3 x 11 gauge.


How thick is 11 gauge? .125 or?


----------



## Bugpac (May 26, 2012)

yes .125.


----------



## Fishinjboy (May 26, 2012)

Thank you for replies. Will likely go 8 feet 6 inches or 9 feet on tongue based on feedback here. My next question was going to be wall thinckness. That is answered also. Thank you. Took the trailer apart last night and this morning. Next step Scrape loose paint off frame then wire wheel frame. Found the original manufacturing plate too, part of it was underneath coupler. Appears trailer is rated for 900 lbs.


----------



## mrbacklash (Jun 13, 2012)

What's the best way to protect the inside of the tube from corrosion if it's used in fresh water?


----------

